# Exchange Server + Probleme = Hilfe?



## bartman336 (6. März 2002)

Hi Leute
vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch hier rat
wir setzen hier in unserer Firma neben einem normalen mailserver
auch noch einen exchange server ein (für interne kommunikation, termine, interne projektplanung usw.)

nun ist vor kurzem etwas komisches passiert und zwar ist die situation folgende: die clients (outlook) sind so mit zwei diensten
ausgestattet einmal dem exchange dienst und einmal dem normalen 
mail dienst (smtp, pop3) und seit kurzem fragen die clients
wenn wir eine mail nach extern verschicken wollen also zum beispiel bartman336@gmx.net nicht mehr bei unseren mail server (smtp) sondern 
den exchange server. Nur ist auf dieser kiste das gar nicht aktiviert und deshalb bekommen wir halt die meldung zurück das dieser Dienst nicht verfügbar ist.
ich hab es zwar jetzt hinbekommen das der exchange server diese mails trotzdem annimmt und an unseren mail server weiterleitet allerdings hätte ich gerne den ursprungs zustand wieder
das heißt 
smtp und pop über den normalen mailserver
exchange über den exchange server

hat irgendjemand von euch vielleicht nen rat für mich?


----------



## ERkann (6. März 2002)

Hi,

Ist vielleicht auf dem Mailserver irgendwie die IP vom Exchange Server aufgetaucht ??

*g*


----------



## uemit1981 (19. März 2005)

Hi Bartmann, habt ihr vielleicht am Outlook was geändert. Solange man nämlich nicht im Outlook den Exchange als Mailserver anwählt fragt er nie danach.
 Gruß


----------



## user_1 (13. Mai 2006)

hi bartman336
was meins du mit "normalen mailserver"
würde mich dieser lösung auch interessieren, bitte um Antwort
gruss user_1
---
Hi Leute
vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch hier rat
wir setzen hier in unserer Firma neben einem normalen mailserver ...


----------

